# Upset hubby & son



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2015)

I'm a bit more philosophical about it but hubby and eldest son are missing one of our cats terribly.  Mogwi hasn't been since thursday last week and hubby has been walking around our area lots.  I took the boys out looking for him earlier, spoke to our neighbours, rung the local vets and put him on the CPL missing page.  

It isn't nice, we lost his brother by him just going missing, that was over 8 years ago.  Mogwi is 12 now and we got him a few months after we got married so I hope he turns up.  

Cats do go missing but I would far rather know what has happened to him.  Eldest son has been in tears about it this evening, bless him, hard lessons in life when they are attached to their pets.  He sits with Mogwi on the sofa every morning.


----------



## Moomin1 (4 August 2015)

Oh dear, sorry to hear that.  I hope he turns up safe and well soon.


----------



## Surreydeb (4 August 2015)

Sorry to hear that. My friends cat was missing for over a month and then just turned up safe and well, so there is always hope. Hope he turns up soon.


----------



## Princess16 (4 August 2015)

Aww bless him hope he is found soon.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 August 2015)

sorry to hear this-this time of year when people go on holiday, sheds and garages are kept shut and maybe he's got stuck somewhere? A friends cat was found after three weeks like this-might be worth putting cards through doors asking people to check outbuildings etc. Hope he's found very soon.


----------



## Umbongo (5 August 2015)

Sorry to hear this. My cat has also been missing since Thursday. I am currently on holiday in France and am going crazy


----------

